# help, serial number id



## johnrodz (Jan 7, 2011)

I am a restoration shop for cars but now I own a farmall C tractor that I want to restore for myself .I need help in finding what year my farmall tractor was made. The serial number on the torque tube plate is stamped 7531 J. Also there is a casting number on the block 354898R3. there is a casting number on the plate where your left foot rest cast into the metal 351132R1 .I want to restore this as originial as possable the and the correct year it was made will be of great help. Any idea as to replacment parts supply new or used . your help will be greatly helpfull ....Thanks johnrodz


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

My serial no listing shows this m/c to have been built in 1948.

Someone else can no doubt advise parts availability in USA.


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

We offer a large line of parts for IH tractors. You can see the listing online.... http://www.cngco.com.oem.html


----------



## johnrodz (Jan 7, 2011)

What engine will fit if i cant find the exact replacment? . my engine has a cracked block and i am looking for a replacment .


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

************


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

It may be possible to have the cracked block repaired by aprocess like this: -

LOCK-N-STITCH Inc. homepage: Cast iron crack repair, cast iron welding, thread repair inserts


----------



## johnrodz (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks for the lock-n-stitch info . I think that is my best bet to keep it OG ...


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Please!! keep us informed of your progress and outcome.


----------



## johnrodz (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks for the intrest in my tractor project . So far I have the engine out and apart . I found out the block was not cracket it froze and pushed out the freez plugs in the back of the block .YOO HOO!!!!. I found the govoner flywaits were not working ,it was stuck and needed the thrust bearing replaced . then it was the starter ring needed replaced then the clutch disc was shot . I found a mouse nest in the clutch housing , Some one converted to 12 volt and it burnt out the rotor button tab . other than that it's going rather well . If I keep the 12 volt system do I need a resister in the coil lead + feed ? or do you think maby electronic ignition w / 12 v neg grnd. ? Any sugestions are welcome ... John


----------

